# Where can u download roms?



## casper (Dec 20, 2003)

where can u d/l roms on this site can u tell me what forum?


----------



## Inu268 (Dec 20, 2003)

you cant,plz read the rules:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=ST&f=1&t=5


----------



## Maks (Dec 20, 2003)

No Rom requests so P1$$ off


----------



## Garp (Dec 20, 2003)

Click on the upper right where it says My Assistant, then just click on the ROMs button. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Should take you right to them.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Dec 20, 2003)

someone should put "*NO ROM REQUESTS!!!*" in big red letters on the main page so this doesnt happen anymore.


----------



## assassinz (Dec 20, 2003)

Read the GBAtemp disclaimer.


----------



## mole_incarnate (Dec 20, 2003)

Please stop responding to this, once was enough.


----------



## Z_Hunter (Dec 20, 2003)

Why won't they read the rules?


----------



## GoodKupo (Dec 20, 2003)

Lol,he put an  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 face on his post. I think that,he think it a rom site


----------



## Burning Knuckles (Dec 20, 2003)

QUOTE(casper @ Dec 19 2003 said:


> where can u d/l roms on this site can u tell me what forum?




no need for that!!


----------



## mole_incarnate (Dec 20, 2003)

That was COMPLETLY UN-NESSISARY! Just because he didnt read the rules doesnt give you a right to flame.

Please stop posting here, whats allready been said is enough.


----------



## Burning Knuckles (Dec 20, 2003)

Lol I was joking. Still I guess it's pretty much been conveyed that asking for roms = teh bayud.


----------



## dice (Dec 20, 2003)

arrggh knuckles, you should have told me earlier!!!


----------



## djgarf (Dec 20, 2003)

guess what???

topic locked!


----------

